
Google execs reportedly debated getting out of cloud computing - Despegar
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/17/google-reportedly-wants-to-be-top-two-player-in-cloud-by-2023.html
======
downerending
More discussion in sibling post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21815260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21815260)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither, since that article is the original source (and now
unlocked for HN readers).

